# Employment Opportunities at VAC



## blackberet17 (2 Dec 2015)

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-us/organization/job-postings


----------



## catalyst (2 Dec 2015)

I just went through the (very long) CM assessment process and am now employed - if anyone has any questions about the process feel free to drop me a line


----------



## mike63 (2 Dec 2015)

That link doesn't work. I keep getting a HTTP 404 error saying 'The page requested could not be found at this location'.


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Dec 2015)

Worked earlier, site might be down right now.


----------



## mike63 (2 Dec 2015)

Thanks PuckChaser....and right you are, it's working now...patience was never one of my forte's!


----------



## Journeyman (3 Dec 2015)

Mike63 said:
			
		

> ...patience was never one of my forte's!


You may not find the work to your liking.


----------



## mike63 (3 Dec 2015)

You are right.  Don't see myself working for the VA considering all the BS they have put me through for the past 10 years in having to appeal each of their negitive decisions.


----------



## GAP (3 Dec 2015)

Mike63 said:
			
		

> You are right.  Don't see myself working for the VA considering all the BS they have put me through for the past 10 years in having to appeal each of there negitive decisions.



Yeah, but think of the irony of being able to review your appeal of your own negitive decisions......what a Blast !!


----------



## TCM621 (3 Dec 2015)

GAP said:
			
		

> Yeah, but think of the irony of being able to review your appeal of your own negitive decisions......what a Blast !!


Especially when you had to deny your own appeal.


----------



## blackberet17 (3 Dec 2015)

I know there's sarcasm in them above posts, but it would be one way to lose the recently acquired employment opportunity...real fast!


----------



## kratz (3 Dec 2015)

Reading the essential requirements: must have university degree and CCC bilingual
Other assets: military experience.

 I would have applied, but no degree but SISIP did pay for college. Sadly, I'm not bilingual.
Now I appreciate why applications get denied so often, when military experience is a nice add on to the job description.


----------



## blackberet17 (7 Dec 2015)

kratz said:
			
		

> Reading the essential requirements: must have university degree and CCC bilingual
> Other assets: military experience.
> 
> I would have applied, but no degree but SISIP did pay for college. Sadly, I'm not bilingual.
> Now I appreciate why applications get denied so often, when military experience is a nice add on to the job description.



While this poster is very specific in terms of the education requirement, not all job posters are at VAC. And there is also the "degree equivalency" link, which opens the door for those who may, say, have a college diploma. It never hurts to look into it.


----------

